# Scared Pom in SA!



## fatbaby (Dec 27, 2009)

So I moved here with my husband and two boys a week ago. Husband has a job teaching at Crawford College here in Balitto - we're both teachers. I'm terrified I'm not going to be able to find work! I'm an ex head of PE with 15 yrs experience in the UK but after working in uk schools I really dont want to teach again. Surely with all the SA teachers leaving and coming to the UK, there aren't any teaching jobs here anyway - specially not for a 40 yr old PE teacher!

I ran my own pottery business in the UK for a while and have some experience in educational recruitment. I obviously have a degree but dont see how that will help me finding work doing something other than teaching.

I'd quite like to do some kind of admin/office work - I have some computer skills, but have looked on job boards and they all seem to want specific skills and experience.

Am I likely to find work here? My husband who is from SA, says that it's about who you know over here when it comes to finding work. This is not much use to me cos I dont know a soul!!

Should I just apply for jobs even though my CV doesnt reflect all the job requirements? Please help!!!!


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

fatbaby said:


> Should I just apply for jobs even though my CV doesnt reflect all the job requirements?


Thats correct, just apply for the jobs and go for it, if you dont try you will never know!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Fatbaby,suggest you volunteer to teach PE free at the previously disadvantaged schools,after awhile you will have localexperience as well local references,suggest you contact your local headmasters for advice.
Dont think yjere is good enough clay in Natal but you could also teach pottery for free to PDI's?
Ballito is a beatiful part of the country


----------



## fatbaby (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! Yes, I'm loving Balitto, just a bit worried about finances! Things aren't as cheap as I remember, probably cos last time I was here I was spending pounds!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

No.
I have for years repeated a Grocery shop on te 16th December each year, using an old Till Receipt.
every year, same brands same sizes.
(It used to help deflate inflatio % by the nat Govt,now it does the same for the present Govt)
Monthly Grocery Bill (online these days with Checkers and P&P)
2004-2005 it went up by 38% thereafter by about 20% per year


----------



## nomad123 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi,

Why dont you get involved in tourism, that more of the trade down there, try find a way to make money from that..


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey Fatbaby,

Just apply for the jobs that you think you can do. A large proportion of the jobs are over specced as the employers live in hope of getting the position filled by someone who can actually do 50% of the tasks (as opposed to someone who is a school leaver etc who has no idea or professionalism).

Firstly, phone the company involved and speak to someone regarding the position, when they hear you are articulate and experienced in one form or another you will probably be invited to submit your CV or go for an interview... it's not so much who you know it's more about getting your foot in the door to make the right impression.


----------



## 80003-LauraLe (Jan 8, 2010)

There are so many admin jobs available in KZN and a lot of them in schools, at the end of the day send in your resume, where you may not be able to do one of the skills they ask for you may be exceptional at everything else you have to offer. You wont know unless you try and also don't limit your job hunting to Ballitto.

I pray for a job in Toti but looks like I a now going for an interview in Hillcrest, you have to go where the work is these days. Good luck in your quest and I hope something lands in your lap very soon.


----------

